# Oregon?



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

It'd be nice to find some near Portland who can understand my frustration.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Me! Just moved back this past year.


----------



## Drema (Dec 31, 2010)

count me in, Oregon here


----------



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

What parts of Oregon are you guys located?


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Portland


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Medford.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Portland, here.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

portland.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

So when do we get together for tea and biscuits (or beer and peanuts; or shakes and fries; or donuts and pirate-themed mini golf)?


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Found this by searching Oregon... Portland also! :O


----------



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Beer and Blazer game?


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

The entire state or Oregon will need support after that loss to Auburn ahaha.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

lepoo7 said:


> Beer and Blazer game?


I can't speak for the others, but I'm not so into sports myself. I am into beer, though.


----------



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> I can't speak for the others, but I'm not so into sports myself. I am into beer, though.


Not into sports!... word? How about a sports bar? Beer and hot wings? :yes


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

kos said:


> The entire state or Oregon will need support after that loss to Auburn ahaha.


harsh-lol


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

should we talk? im interested.


----------



## SpitfireJane (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh crap! I wish I knew about this site when I still lived in Oregon.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm from Oregon! The boring/damascus area between Gresham and Sandy and gresham if any of you know where it is.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I went to UO for four years. Back in Honolulu though. I miss the football but sure as hell don't miss the cloudy depressing weather!


----------

